# What's causing my battery drain?



## uberbdon

Razr MAXX running ICS leak

I decided to let my battery run down to zero last night and let it charge while I sleep. I got to work this morning and just notice my battery is at 50%! The only change I really made yesterday was re-enabling smart actions, and setting a wifi connected trigger to turn data off. I'm thinking this may be the cause of the drain. Here are some screens.





































I have no clue what "deleted_wake_locks" is. All my google results seem to point to wifi usage, and am thinking there is an issue with Smart Actions and Wifi might be the culprits.


----------



## uberbdon

I unplugged my phone @ approx. 0500. It's now 1042 and I'm now sitting at 30%


----------



## goatastic

It would most likely be the wifi trigger since you probably are leaving your wifi on all the time. It scans pretty frequently and that was a big draw on mine. I would have liked to see your screen on time though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using RootzWiki


----------



## SUPERSPORT25

It weird that your display percentage is so high but your android os isnt above that.


----------



## hunterh116

Yeah wifi scanning intervals will drain your battery like crazy. If you're rooted, I'd search the forums for the method to extend the intervals of when it scans. That way it will not check as often for new networks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xpack90

hunterh116 said:


> Yeah wifi scanning intervals will drain your battery like crazy. If you're rooted, I'd search the forums for the method to extend the intervals of when it scans. That way it will not check as often for new networks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


To lower the wifi scan interval use a build.prop editor (rom toolbox has one) and change the 45 to like 180 or something like. 45 is really fast.


----------



## biggiesmalls657

xpack90 said:


> To lower the wifi scan interval use a build.prop editor (rom toolbox has one) and change the 45 to like 180 or something like. 45 is really fast.


Better yet, if you guys have wifi set it to 200 to 400 like I do. I have. Droid 2 ICS 4.0.4 unofficial miui and can get 2 days off of one charge. There are lots of tweaks 
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## biggiesmalls657

uberbdon said:


> Razr MAXX running ICS leak
> 
> I decided to let my battery run down to zero last night and let it charge while I sleep. I got to work this morning and just notice my battery is at 50%! The only change I really made yesterday was re-enabling smart actions, and setting a wifi connected trigger to turn data off. I'm thinking this may be the cause of the drain. Here are some screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what "deleted_wake_locks" is. All my google results seem to point to wifi usage, and am thinking there is an issue with Smart Actions and Wifi might be the culprits.


I see you have low 4G signals that will affect it as well. A lot actually.
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnny0911

The first thing i would do is download cpu spy from google play and see if your cpu is going to deep sleep. If not you could have a loco app running flat out and could burn up your cpu. Also lithium ion batteries do not need calibrating refer to Over-discharging Lithium-ion . http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

